
President Obama explains why you can’t run the U.S. like a startup - aashishlowanshi
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/17/president-obama-explains-why-you-cant-run-the-u-s-like-a-startup/?ncid=rss
======
aisofteng
It is disconcerting that anyone would even suggest the premise.

